

Thank Goodness You're Small - karjaluoto
http://speakhuman.com/ch02_Thank_Goodness_Youre_Small

======
karjaluoto
Last year, I wrote a book about marketing for small businesses. In part, it's
for all those folks who I see doing great stuff, but struggling to get the
word out.

The message is, in my mind, a very important one--particularly given how much
has changed as a result of the web and social media. So far reviews have been
very positive. That being said, I want to spread the word further.

As a result, I'm giving away a chapter of this book for free, every couple of
weeks. The link above is to Chapter Two. You can find the full Table of
Contents here: <http://gu.nu/2jr>

There's no gimmick or trick here. Just give it a read. If you like it, I
simply ask you to share the link with any other small business
owners/marketers who might find it helpful.

Thanks!

